# MiniRobot Seguidor de Luz -Solo por Diversión-



## elprofetellez (Nov 15, 2011)

Aquí les comparto un trabajo realizado para un niño que nos lo solicitó, se trata de un pequeño móvil Seguidor de Luz, el cual emplea como sensores un par de LDR's para controlar su desplazamiento -Izquierda, Derecha, al Frente-, Cuenta con un control de umbral para poder utilizarlo aun en presencia de otras fuentes de luz sin que se active hasta alcanzar el umbral establecido, tambien se le colocó un pequeño Led de 5mm para darle un poco más de vista.

Cuenta con dos motorreductores y sus respectivas llantas para desplazarce, utilizando el sistema de "triciclo" con una rueda "puntera" fija, misma que hemos obtenido de unas piezas de LEGO.

El micro cerebro del bicho es un LM358 configurado como comparador; se utilizaron un par de transistores BC548 para la etapa de potencia, un par de LDR's como sensores con su respectivo divisor de tensión y una bateria de 9V como fuente de alimentación, además de dos preset de 100K para el ajuste de la sensibilidad.

Bien, por último les comparto las fotos del  bicho y mañana les subo el diagrama por si alguien tiene ganas de montar uno - Es perfecto para regalar-.

Saludos!


----------



## galo3000 (Nov 15, 2011)

hola q tal,,, espero q subas el diagrama para lanzarme en este mundo maravilloo de la electronica,,, ya q soy novato y deseo aprender mucho 
saludos


----------



## phavlo (Nov 15, 2011)

Quedo muy lindo el bichito, podrías sacarle el protoboard y hacerlo en un pcb para que quede aun mejor, de todas maneras quedo muy bonito.


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 17, 2011)

Aqui subo el pequeño diagrama del Seguidor de Luz. Como pueden ver es algo muy sencillo.

La idea de hacerlo en protoboard es precisamente para hacerlo "escalable", ya que como esta dirigido a niños, ellos lo pueden montar sin necesidad de soldar, solo conexiones rapidas; asi pòsteriormente se pueden añadir otros elementos como infrarrojos, bumpers mecanicos, puente H, etc., asi que no para en el presente diagramita, sino que dá para más.

Saludos!


----------

